# Long 360 won't start.



## donc45 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, I have just purchased a Long 360 that has been inoperative for two to three years. I was able to get it up and running after installing new batteries. It ran fine for for three to for hours. ( Multiple short runs) then today the rpm starting fluctuating and then died. It now will not start. Where do I start the troubleshooting? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jp72855 (11 mo ago)

Mine is doing the same thing did you ever find out what the problem was?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Fuel system issue. Most likely clogged primary or secondary filters (if a diesel) or the single filter if gas. Could be a blocked fuel line from the tank to the filters as well or a failed fuel line that is allowing the hose (line) to suck air. You must have fuel supply, combustion air, adequate compression and spark with a gasser to run. Rubber fuel lines get old and fail. Metal fuel lines can vibrate and crack and fuel sitting in a fuel tank for years can deteriorate and grow algae.


----------

